# Sun Valley E-Bike Mecca!



## smilycook (Jan 13, 2004)

I have lived in Idaho for a long time and mountain biked many miles of trails across the state and just got to thinking today that Sun Valley is the perfect place to take an E-Bike or to go there and rent one. Most of the trails in the Sun Valley area are open to motorcycles so this means also E-Bikes are allowed. Just wanted to post this in case someone is looking for an E-Bike destination. I have also highlighted some rides and there E-Bike status on my website. Plus you can rent a Specialized Turbo Levo in Ketchum for $80/day.

https://www.wandervans.com/blog/2016/9/11/sun-valley-biking


----------

